# Nice starter homestead SW Virginia



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I came across this on the local Real Estate site. It's only 1 acre but thought it would be great for someone starting small or someone downsizing but wanting to hang on to a few chickens, goats,garden etc. *$79,000*. 

Our first homestead had only 2 acres and we had goats, chickens, rabbits and garden. It was a great way to start.

I'm not affiliated in any way with the seller and I'm not very well up on prices so not sure if it's a good deal or not. It just has a nice "feel" about it. It also has a mobile home site with it's own septic system- for grandma maybe 



http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=45038&No=45038-10230&AU=N&FT=P

Pauline


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting this, Pauline! It's lovely! ldc


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Whats the hunting like in the are.....


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

You're welcome ldc! I love the retro kitchen  

Looks like there's a couple of decent out-buildings too

Excellent hunting RonM. We have to have a 9 foot fence around the garden because of the deer. ( two cattle panels stacked ) We also see a lot of wild turkeys. We're located a little ways from that area but county wide, people seem to have no problem getting their deer.

Pauline


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, that's awful cute!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Floyd is a really nice area, very eclectic, not far from almost anything you could want and so pretty. Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

This is the area where we are farm hunting right now! Just wish this one had more acreage. Dang! Cute house.


----------

